# Vote in the AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *What new vehicle should be Car of the Year? The decision is up to you!*
> 
> The _AutoGuide.com_ Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards are back and we’re once again giving you the opportunity to vote on what the best car of 2015 should be.
> 
> ...


----------

